# Buying Jet variable?? Central Machinery?



## angboy (Jul 29, 2007)

I had a friend over and helped her make a pen- she's admired mine for awhile and always expressed an interest in it. Anyway, I think she's hooked! I told her I'd get together a list of the things I think she'd need to get started, and I think the small variable speed Jet would be a good choice, but I'm not sure where is the best place to buy it? Best price? Anyone got any recommendations?

How about the HF Central Machinery one? 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95607
It says it's variable speed, anyone know for sure it's one that you just turn a knob and the speed changes, not something where you have to stop the lathe and perform surgery to get it changed?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't know where to get a good deal on a Jet VS but congratulations for getting another member addicted to pen turning. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## TBone (Jul 29, 2007)

Honestly, as easy as it is to change speeds, I just don't see the extra money for the VS jet.  It takes seconds and even the VS Jet involves changing the belt


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is another way to look at this for a newbie.  Rockler sells an import that is not much different from the Delta or Jet minis.  It is $179 and is all you will need for small items like pens, letter openers, key chains ect...  Now since you spend only about half for the lathe, you have am extra $150 for tools, blanks, kits, supplies ect....
The import is five speeds.  For pens I only use two of the five.  The second to the fastest for turning and then the slowest for sanding and finishing.  Now down the road if she really loves turning and wants to upgrade, that is fine and she will kow a little more of what she wants and needs for the next lathe.

Anyway thats my 2 cents worth.
Mike


----------



## les-smith (Jul 29, 2007)

I started with the Wilton mini lathe.  Got it at Amazon, around $100.00 and it shipped free.  The only down side to it is that it is a #1 MT.  The up side is that it is a variable speed with an electronic speed control.  If she gets it, spends the rest on tools and stuff to get started, she'll probably have evrything she needs to get started for what the Jet cost.  Then when she gets into it enough to start selling her pens she'll more than make the cost back and she'll then be able to save for a Jet.  Then she can use the old Wilton for a buffing setup.  I've paid for my Wilton probably a hundred time over or more.  I'd buy another one in a heart beat.  The other suggestion would be to buy Sorby tools.  I wished I'd started with them instead of buying them later.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> How about the HF Central Machinery one?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95607
> It says it's variable speed, anyone know for sure it's one that you just turn a knob and the speed changes, not something where you have to stop the lathe and perform surgery to get it changed?



It is the same as the Wilton VS mini lathe #99177.  Grizzley has a one also, different paint.  Pretty sure it is the same at the little one from PSI.

The variable speed is just a twist of the knob, no belt changes are necessary on the Wilton version.  Be aware that it is only _<b>maybe </b>_a 1/3HP so sharp tools and lite cuts are imperative.  I've bogged down my Wilton on corn cobs...

Also for the HF version watch for the sale price, $99.00 I think.  And you may want to get the extended replacement warranty for it in case the drive bearings go(I actually have 2 #99177's, ended up using 2 to make one work - all mail-order).  Drive belts are available replacements from Wilton/Jet for $2.00 each + s&h.  You'll also need to get a better live center.  Take the tool rests to your grinder and give them a good grind, not just to smooth them out but to take a little off the top edge.  There are a few more touchups but I am being rushed out the door right now...  I will try to remember to post some of the other little fixes that I did.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 29, 2007)

DSA:

Wilton = $99
Jet Mini = $208
Jet Mini VS = $299

These prices from Amazon.com and available all of the time.  Every so often you will see specials on the Jets for better prices or free shipping.  

You get what you pay for.  The Wilton is a nice little machine from what I hear; but it does have some serious limitations.  If budget is a "major" issue it is probably a good choice; but the Jet is a better overall choice.  I started with a small lathe; but traded up to the Jet within about three months.  One nice thing about the Wilton is that it weighs about half of the Jet.....nice if mobility is an issue or your friend is not an Olympic weight lifter.  (43 lbs. vs. 78 lbs.)

Personally, I have the non-VS model and am happy with it.  There really isn't much speed changing necessary for doing pens and changing belts is quick and easy after a little practice.  The extra $90 that I saved paid for some other needed tooling!!  OTOH, there is probably a pretty high potential for breaking nails doing belt changes on the non-VS Jet.  (Note:  I ran a poll some time ago and the VS model was favored by about 10-1 over the non-VS model.)  

If you do decide to go with a non-VS lathe, look at the Delta or the Rikon.  From what I can see, they are much better designed and the changing of belts appears to be much more convenient than for the Jet.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jul 29, 2007)

The first one I ever got was the Jet without the VS.  And I have been using it for almost 4 years.  I wouldnt trade it at all.   It is a great machine and yes it will do bowls up to about 9 inches in diameter.  Granted I had to bolt it down but for most bowls and pens it is perfect.   

I would tell her that it is fine for what she wants to do.  Or get the Delta or Rikon.  But again, I dont think the VS is that major of a choice.   Get her started with one of those and than she can move up when she wants to.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br /> 





I think a decent lathe should be in her future.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 29, 2007)

In my very humble opinion, I probably would go with the Delta or Jet. Probably easier to get replacement parts too. I cannot see spending 169.00 dollars on a CM lathe.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />In my very humble opinion, I probably would go with the Delta or Jet. Probably easier to get replacement parts too. I cannot see spending 169.00 dollars on a CM lathe.



I wouldn't spend $169.00 on a HF lathe either, unless it was one of the 8x12 mills(they can be hacked).

When I bought the Wilton it was on an Amazon sale for $79.00 and free shipping.  The sale prices have not returned to that price in 18 months.  Also Amazon is charging $50.00 S&H for the Wilton and the Jet lathes so that pushes the pricepoint up a bit.

I'd gladly have bought a Jet, but at the time I ordered I could spare the $80.00.  6 months later I could have bought the Jet, but why when I would now prefer a General?  It's all in increments.  That and I'm chea... er, frugal.


----------



## Dario (Jul 30, 2007)

I will stick with Jet mini VS.  Cost a bit more but worth every penny.

I got mine from Amazon while on sale for $200.00 (free shipping) after rebates.  Timing is everything (ask Anthony, Lyle, etc.). [][]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 5, 2007)

Like Dean, I've been using my Jet 1014 about 4 or 5 years... it was a freebie (gift from my son), but I'm such a Jet fan, would not recommend anything else (Until I can get a really good big lathe).. my first lathe was Ridgid from HOme Depot.. biggest drawback is.. #MT1.. no hand wheels on either head or tail stock, slowest speed is 870 rpm.. and the table is pretty light... I've actually turned stock on my Jet that rocked the Ridgid so badly I couldn't turn it.. 'course I've mounted the Jet on a solid 2x4 table with a 100 lb box of rocks at the bottom.


----------

